# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  rewire existing light fixture into power outlet? Ideas on a cost?

## Noob

Hi, 
I am looking at getting the wires from an existing light fixture turned into a double power outlet in the roof (i.e twin power point).
I want to get this done so i can install a DIY exhaust/light (has two power cords)  
I have got a few quotes that range from $90-$350.
Any ideas on what a job like this would cost? 
Here is a picture of the existing light fixture, and picture of exhaust/light   
Cheers!

----------


## applied

What you want up there is to replace the existing light connection with either two clipsal 413 outlets or a clipsal 414 they are outlet essentially enclosed single and double gpos  for lights respectfully.  If you ask specifically for this when ringing around I recon the price will be lower. 
You really need to know if there's an earth connected. If not it may be at the higher end of your quote.

----------


## Kevin_Baker

Just a FYI - I've got a couple of those fan/light combos (I got the square ones) and they're a bloody waste of space, can hardly move any air through them. I ended up adding extra "normal" extraction fans in the bathrooms to compensate. It even struggles in the ensuite, would probably be fine for a toilet though.

----------


## Noob

@applied, thanks very much for the useful info it is much appreciated. How do I check if the connections earthed?
I didn't think it would be a costly job, would I be better off going for a normal model that you don't need to plug in? 
@ Kevin, thanks for the heads up. I really just need something small in there as it is only a smally bathroom and don't want the clutter of the bigger fan/light/heat models. Plus at the moment any movement of air is better than none at all  :Smilie:

----------


## Handyjack

Big advantage of plug in, is if the fan stops working you can change the unit yourself. If it is wired in you need a qualified person.

----------


## applied

The only way to find you can find out if it's earthed is to either pull the terminal cover off and look or look up in the ceiling and see what type of cable is up there if it's just all twin it's not earthed if it's two core and earth your in luck. It wouldn't be too expesive to run the earth wire it's just not a nice job you could DIY most of it If you wanted to save on labour.  
Essentially the plug in is the only way to go the outlets are cheap as chips literally you can pick up generic ones for about $1.80 and if you ever want to change out the fan you can just un plug it and swap it.

----------


## Noob

@Handyjack, good point mate! 
@applied, thanks again for your helpful advice. I will jump in the roof tonight and check it out, fingers crossed it's two core.

----------


## Bedford

> I will jump in the roof tonight and check it out, *fingers crossed it's two core.*

  Just to clarify, you're looking for two core, *plus* earth. 
Older places often just had a single uninsulated copper wire as earth, but newer ones it is contained in the sheath with the other two.

----------


## applied

> Just to clarify, you're looking for two core, *plus* earth. 
> Older places often just had a single uninsulated copper wire as earth, but newer ones it is contained in the sheath with the other two.

  Cheers I was a vague you need either three core (twin plus earth in combined in one cable which has two small ridges in the center and would be about 10mm to 12mm in width or twin and a separate earth wire insulated or not doesnt matter.

----------


## Noob

No worries, thank you for the clarification. Will let you know how I go.

----------


## applied

how did you go?
heres the cable types.

----------

